# Popular Woodworking Scraper Plane Plans



## Anapolis7 (May 31, 2010)

I am in the process of building a scraper plane. I have read about a billion forum posts discussing the matter and I have a basic idea of what to do.

However, there is an article from Popular Woodworking discussing how to build a scraper plane, but it has been removed from their website. I think every discussion has linked this article and I have had zero luck in tracking this thing down. Does anyone have a PDF they could share or an idea of how I might find this article?

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

If you get your mitts on that plan id be interested as well, ill be watching. Thanks for the post.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

gentle weekend bump


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

This isn't the article your referring to is it? http://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/scrapwood_scraper_plane


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's another possible avenue for you that's not terribly expensive, especially if you have an extra body hanging around. http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?c=&cat=1,310&p=32635


----------



## Anapolis7 (May 31, 2010)

Finally found it using the Wayback Machine:

http://web.archive.org/web/20030407131021/http://popularwoodworking.com/features/fea.asp?id=1093 the construction drawing is in the link at the top.


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I created a SketchUp model for the plane to help when I make my own.


----------



## droppedtuning (Jun 21, 2013)

https://www.yumpu.com/en/document/view/11748260/august-2000-popular-woodworking/3

page 12


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Updated link for SketchUp model by Glenn: Here


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

@HerbC, thanks. Forgot about this thread entirely.


----------

